# Ista+ "Execute measures plan" grayed out



## ebber (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I am trying to update my F11. I have an ENET cable and installed hopefully everything needed. Also I have a charger.
It finds all modules that have to be update and displays that correctly. However the button to "Execute measures plan" in the lower right corner is grayed out. See screenshot. (excuse the German)

It does say at the beginning during car identification that the voltage is in the correct range, 14V. The KL15 and 30 displays nothing. Which is to be expected with an ENET cable? But some say is should work anyway!?
Did I install everything I need? See screenshot. The Ista folder is >150GB

How can I start the procedure?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Can you put screenshoot of your registry?
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.enableENETprogramming" value="true" />


----------



## ebber (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot. This was the problem. Now it works.

In case anyone is wondering:
Check the file "ISTA\TesterGUI\bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe.config". The line should already be there. Change false -> true.

Edit: And in case anyone from Germany tries to google that: Maßnahmenplanung durchführen ausgegraut


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

The problem is ista read first registry so if you have in registry already this line ista will ignore what is in ISTAGUI.exe.config


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

And please let me know how it was flashing with ista and enet If you have any problem. Thanks a lot


----------



## ebber (Nov 23, 2015)

Worked perfectly, almost. All ~20 control units updated in a couple of minutes. 
Only thing that took over an hour was the HU-H. And it wouldn't start it at first and showed a red error X. However after all other modules updated it tried again and it worked. At the end it displayed that there were 3 attempts.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sehr gut! Danke schön...


----------



## MUC_G30 (Apr 12, 2021)

Besides changing the registry record to "true", is there anything else I would need to configure when flashing with ISTA+ via ENET? (except standard proceedings such as all relevant data available and car connected to power supply)


----------



## ebber (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't think that I changed anything else.


----------



## MUC_G30 (Apr 12, 2021)

ebber said:


> I don't think that I changed anything else.


Great, thanks!


----------

